# Aluminum Reservoir, GOOD or BAD?



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

I've been researching using an aluminum fuel cell and ive heard good and bad for using this for water/meth. 
I read somewhere on the Devils Own forum that you CAN use aluminum tanks as long as your only using distilled water and not tap water, makes sense. However, I've heard on numerous other forums that the water/meth will make the tank corrode. Yet someone over at Devils Own said he filled an aluminum FMIC core up with the mixture for a month and it didnt corrode or anything. 
Suggestions?


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not to sure on aluminum we are making a stainless one here right now


----------



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

Just spoke to someone over at Devils Own and thy said the meth will corrode the aluminum when sitting for a period. They said most fittings have a slight amount of aluminum in it however its anodized and flowing through, never just sitting. I was told I could get the tank anodized and it will coat it to protect it.
Might just go with a plastic one...


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I guess plastic would be pretty fool proof. I never even thought to ask if stainless would be ok.


----------



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubstuning)*

Devils Own told me stainless would be fine.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

stainless or plastic.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Aluminum Reservoir, GOOD or BAD? (So_Fresh)*

it'll be fine as long as you add an anti-corrosive agent to the water/meth mixture.


----------

